# Maggots



## OGIGA (Apr 3, 2007)

I have been feeding my mantises bluebottle maggots from Grubco that have not yet pupated. Is anything wrong with doing this? Like too much fat?


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2007)

I've done it with no issues. I like the flies better and I am sure they do too but it shouldn't hurt anything to do this until you get some flies out of them.


----------



## AFK (Apr 4, 2007)

wouldn't flies mean more discarded parts, e.g. wings? with maggots, everything is eaten (so cleaner cage).

the only drawback though is possibly less nutritious content. i thought if i remember correctly that maggots do in fact have really high fat content?


----------



## Jwonni (Apr 4, 2007)

mine have just had to have some pinkies (small maggots) as flies have been very unreliable


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 4, 2007)

Remember an entomologist here told me some chemical changes occurred during metamorphosis of larvae into fly which turn a less nutrition food (larvae with higher moisture and fat content) into good food (higher protein). I only use mealworm or waxworm to feed mantis which has molted couple days earlier but only occassionaly and when i am running out of other food like flies or crickets. Is always better to try and feed your mantis anything close to their natural food if possible.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 4, 2007)

> wouldn't flies mean more discarded parts, e.g. wings? with maggots, everything is eaten (so cleaner cage).


I was thinking exactly the same thing. They even eat what would be discarded (the to-be-pupae shell). But...



> Remember an entomologist here told me some chemical changes occurred during metamorphosis of larvae into fly which turn a less nutrition food (larvae with higher moisture and fat content) into good food (higher protein).


This is what I was also thinking of. Maybe the mantis also turns the fat into protein?


----------

